# Kwal Paint



## TheDIYerGuy (Aug 15, 2009)

Personally, I think Kwal could step up their game a little bit. I've worked a long time with a lot of paint companies and I'll tell you it's only marginally better than dyed Elmer's glue. Sherwin Williams is a much better paint, but keep in mind that they see you coming, especially for their premium paints. I have found the most line of unique consumer-minded products that don't bust your wallet, and Glidden, especially with their new paint, offers a good product at a great price. From $15-35 a gallon for Glidden and Behr, and that includes their premium exterior paints.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Behr has a whole mess of unique consumer-minded products that don't bust your wallet:laughing:

Unless you consider the fact that you will have to go to a quality paint store and buy a good paint to redo the behr job:whistling2:


----------

